# Jake Allen scores! (pics and story added - finally!)



## turtlebug (Sep 25, 2010)

Jeff got himself one yesterday evening. I think it was a doe, not sure. 

I'm sure someone will post details shortly.


WTG Jeff.


----------



## OconeeDan (Sep 25, 2010)

Congrats Jeff!  Looking forward to your story!
Dan


----------



## reviveourhomes (Sep 25, 2010)

Woohoo!


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 25, 2010)

Great job Jeff!


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 25, 2010)

It was a big ol doe. I helped clean it and he was still excited about it! Congrats again...


----------



## Slasher (Sep 25, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 25, 2010)

Way to go Jeff.


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 25, 2010)

Good job bud.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 25, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## schleylures (Sep 25, 2010)

I can confirm it was a nice size doe. Jeff was very excited. Way to go man.


----------



## LanceColeman (Sep 25, 2010)

he so cited he forget how to type?? Al ya did teach him how ta gut one aintcha?? come on Jake peoples waitin!


----------



## slughunter821 (Sep 25, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Sep 25, 2010)

Congrat's on a nice deer...


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 25, 2010)

Good Shootin Jeff, I did see the Doe it was a nice un!!


----------



## BkBigkid (Sep 25, 2010)

Congrats Jeff, 
Waiting on the Pics, Did you use the Big Jim Bow?


----------



## southwoodshunter (Sep 25, 2010)

He did indeed !!!!! He was sure proud....
Tomi she said he shot it at about 18 yards and found her after a 45 min wait @ about 80 yards..


----------



## WildWillie (Sep 25, 2010)

Way to go Jeff!!


----------



## BOFF (Sep 25, 2010)

CONGRATS!!
Great to read.

God Bless,
David B.


----------



## pine nut (Sep 25, 2010)

Way to go jeff!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dennis (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes it was a very nice doe indeed. I will never forget walking up to him at the truck you could see him grinning in the dark!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2010)

Ok, Get the pics up already!!  
Oh yeah, WTG!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 26, 2010)

great job Jeff! looking foward to the pictures.


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 26, 2010)

Congrats Jeff, pics!!!


----------



## schleylures (Sep 26, 2010)

pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 26, 2010)

WTG........... Pictures would be nice.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 26, 2010)

Good deal Jeff or is it just a rumor. Mike


----------



## Stump Shooter (Sep 26, 2010)

Great Job Jeff!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 26, 2010)

No rumor, and I`m sure pics will be up in due time. Jake killed a big doe.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 26, 2010)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Good deal Jeff or is it just a rumor. Mike




By no means a rumor. 

Donnie asked me to post it and I did. 

The only reason I couldn't attest to the sex of said dead deer was because of the amount of people there and not being able to get anthing other than a "deer" out of anyone, and only seeing brown legs flopping on the back of the Kawasaki when they brought it back to clean it.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 26, 2010)

We want a story. We want pictures. We want Jeff. Mike


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 26, 2010)

dm/wolfskin said:


> We want a story. We want pictures. We want Jeff. Mike





Give him some time. He was a good ways from home this weekend and is probably just now even close to his house.


----------



## choctawlb (Sep 26, 2010)

Awesome weekend, glad to have been able to share Jeff's experience with him.  

Ken

"Real Dawgs wear maroon and White"


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 26, 2010)

just made it back home. I got some video I will put up of it later on.


----------



## SOS (Sep 26, 2010)

Man alive.  The year my elbow goes to heck and I can't shoot....seems like all the deer in the state have a death wish.  You all are slaying them!  I can't wait for the first big TBG hunt....we are going to eat great!  Yummy!

Mucho congrats, Jeff.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 26, 2010)

choctawlb said:


> Awesome weekend, glad to have been able to share Jeff's experience with him.
> 
> Ken
> 
> "Real Dawgs wear maroon and White"


You just had to throw that in there didn't ya!!

Congrats to Jeff!!.......It was a good sized Doe

It was a good weekend for all!!.......There were many deer seen by all that hunted!!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Sep 27, 2010)

Congrats Jeff!
Saw Jeff fri night after he was done processing his deer, had a big 'ol possum grin on his face. 

Great weekend!


----------



## belle&bows (Sep 27, 2010)

Congrats on the doe. WTG!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 27, 2010)

*Finally, my story!*

I aimed low and cracked ribs! Thanks for this lesson Robert Carter!

It was warm, and still Friday afternoon in Schley County.
I had three deer feed my way, picking up a few water oak acorn. It took
them about 20 minutes or so to get within 30 – 40 yards.
The biggest of the three cuts my trail, and scent, and spends several
minutes looking for me. Then she begins to move my way, real slow,
and quartering to me. The wind is holding perfect.

As she passes behind a big oak about 25 yards out, I get into position.
She takes another 2 steps, stops and looks right at me. I was at about ¼ draw.
She locks up, her head bobbing trying to get me to move. This goes on for
a minute or so. She finally takes another step getting an acorn, 
and turns almost fully broadsided. I aim low, and  release at about 16 yards.
She starts to duck and spin, her body rolls my way and she takes the arrow
high in the right shoulder, arrow angling down to the bottom of the left shoulder.
Man, I saw every turn of those bright feathers until impact; pffffftt, crack, thud!

She runs straight away 50 yards or so, turns hard right, crosses a logging road,
then out of sight and I hear a crash. I hear no kicking, so I figure crash, get up and
keep booking. I am concerned at this point; high hit, no exit, could be a spotty
blood trail.

I wait 45 minutes, spend a few minutes where I hit her, and decide to ask Tomi
for help. No problem. Tomi heads to the logging road to look for tracks and
blood while I start  at the beginning. Tomi picks up a good blood trail . 
Another 10 yards on the trial and I see the broken arrow. Now I am all happy. Good pink blood and bubbles by this time.
 Tomi looks past the arrow and asks if that is my deer past those
bushes. Well, it just so happened to be, happy day! She ran maybe 80 yards or so.

What a great hunt and special time. I used so many things I have learned from you
Traditional hunters just getting to the point of releasing this arrow, plus during looking,
tracking and finding.

Being on the Poole Plantation, with so many friends there, and Tomi at my side,
I could not have scripted a better time to have, and share this awesome kill.
I will remember this time until the day I die.
 I am a lucky, blessed fellow, also very humble and thankful.

Here is my pretty ole swamp donkey. 
My new Big Jim Buffalo Bow makes meat;
shooting 52 pounds using a 500 spine carbon shaft,  tipped with a 200 grain, very sharp Treeshark.

Thanks for everyone kind words in this thread, and reading my story.

Jeff


----------



## robert carter (Sep 27, 2010)

Outstanding!!!RC


----------



## BGBH (Sep 27, 2010)

Good shooting....Congrats !!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 27, 2010)

Jeff, congratulations to you! Glad you got one this weekend. You have the distinction of bein the first to take one at this hunt!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 27, 2010)

Congratulations Jeff. Another dead Buffalo animal. Mike


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2010)

J.A., awesome story with an awesomer ending. I too say you will never forget that day.
Well done and congrats!!!


----------



## dutchman (Sep 27, 2010)

Good going, Ol' buddy.


----------



## fishbait (Sep 27, 2010)

Congrats again on the fine kill.


----------



## schleylures (Sep 27, 2010)

terrific job there sir


----------



## Rev.432 (Sep 27, 2010)

nice deer, neat story, congrats.
Good Hunting..
God Bless!!


----------



## Bowana (Sep 27, 2010)

Good job Jeff!!


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 27, 2010)

Congrats Jeff, way to go buddy!!!


----------



## ky_longbow (Sep 27, 2010)

congrats Jeff, and nice bow as well...........so tell me what you think of the 3 pc buffalo bow ? got my eye on one......


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Sep 27, 2010)

OUTSTANDING!  Good job there Jeff!  That's a fine lookin' coca-cola-bottle-shaped-head doe! Did you get a weight or approx age on her?


----------



## dpoole (Sep 27, 2010)

could not have happened for a nicer guy !!! congrat!!!


----------



## Tikki (Sep 27, 2010)

Way to go Jeff!!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 27, 2010)

Jeff, proud for you man.  Looks like that Treeshark did a fine job.


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 27, 2010)

I have a few pictures myself of Jeff and his fine doe!!! I'm busting out proud as a peacock for his kill!!! He hunted so hard all weekend, even after his kill. I know that was to give me a chance to get one, but nothing woulda made me as proud as that grin Dennis talked about!!!!!





He's smiling a little more in mine!!!!!












These were taken at Harrel's "cleaning shed".....


----------



## SOS (Sep 27, 2010)

Big ol' noogin on the doe!  Good going!


----------



## LanceColeman (Sep 27, 2010)

Look at Jake Go!! way ta go Jeff!! congrats man!


----------



## LongBow01 (Sep 27, 2010)

Way to go !! Great story!!


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 27, 2010)

Again, good job.  Was that from the ground too?


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks all! What a trophy in my mind. Which, to me, is another cool thing about Traditional Archery; I am as proud, and excited about killing this deer, as I was about
killing a really big deer with a boomstick.
I get just about as excited banging a squirrel in the head with a blunt.  




rapid fire said:


> Again, good job.  Was that from the ground too?




I was about 12' up a tree, but no cover on her approach.
I had set the cover for a deer coming in from from my right side.

Doug, I like my 3 pc Buffalo alot. Pulls smooth, and shoots
smooth. I little bit of bump, but I am still getting that worked out.

I guessd her age at least 4 1/2; she was in her prime for sure, and had not missed any meals.

Yes Chris, that Treeshark did a number; both lungs. 

This swamp donkey has made a new home in my freezer.  I plan to share  a dutch oven full of her  at Horsecreek.


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Proud for you Jeff!!!!!!


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 28, 2010)

way to whack her Jeff , congrats again ....


----------



## schleylures (Sep 28, 2010)

what a fine ambassador for our sport, Jeff really deserved this one.


----------



## rastaman (Sep 28, 2010)

Congratulations Jeff!


----------



## coaster500 (Sep 28, 2010)

great job !!!


----------



## Tailfeather (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice!! Congrats!!


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Sep 28, 2010)

Way to go Jeff! Really happy for you. Nothing like a great hunt with fantastic friends.
Clay


----------



## ignition07 (Sep 29, 2010)

Great story and picture!  Congrats to you on such a nice harvest.  I bet it was great being there to enjoy it with you and the others.


----------

